# MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY TODAY



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,

I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,

SOME OF YOU GUYS KNEW HIM, HE USED TO GO TO THE SHOWS OUT HERE AN HELP ME OUT

DAMN I DON'T NO WHAT TO DUE, I LOVE YOU









*HE'S WEARING THE RED SWEATER*


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DAMB SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO!

R.I.P


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

omg truucha im so sorry to hear that brother dude i really wanna cry


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

sorry to hear about your lose. my prayers are with u


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YOU AND YOUR FAMILY WILL BE IN MY FAMILYS PRAYORS.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: Rest In Peace :angel:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry to hear about the loss truucha :angel:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn homie Sorry to hear about that.. I meet your carnal a couple of times... 

On Behalf of Goodtimes CC our condolences to you and your family..

May he rest in peace


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

why was this moved to off topic?


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

REST.IN.PEACE


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry to hear that...May He Rest In Peace


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Homie !

you and your family are in my prayers !
from Brazil

Bob


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn that sux....i'm sorry for your lost i know how it feels to lose someone you love and grew up w/ 

but from all of us with Knights of Pleasure we will pray for you and you family :angel:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry to hear about your brother truucha.you and your family will stay in my prayers tonight..sorry to hear about that homie. be strong!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS TRUUCHA. ...MAY HE REST IN PEACE.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Loss. Your family will be in our prayers. 

Phaylanx Car Club 
Dallas Tx


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

DAMM SO YOUNG ,RIP HOMIE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

R.I.P. homie. Sorry for your loss truucha.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

My condolences to you and your familia Truucha. My Tio passed away from a heart attack yesterday morning and it shocked us all.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry about your loss truucha.. :angel: R.I.P


----------



## DSMJuggalo (Jan 18, 2003)

Damn homey sorry to hear that,my brother passed away a year ago wednesday and he was only 23 so i know how you feel homey...may he rest in peace and my condolences to you and your family


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

sorry for ur lost my prayer goes out to you and family!!!!1


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ALL THE KIND WORDS IN THE WORLD CAN'T BRING BACK A LOVED ONE. ESPECIALLY IF YOU'RE CLOSE TO THEM. IT'S JUST HARD. WE HOPE TIME WILL HEAL THE HURT. BUT SOMETIMES THAT COULD TAKE FOREVER. ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY AND BRING THE FAMILY CLOSER TOGETHER. HE WAS SO YOUNG. IT GOES TO SHOW, YOU NEVER KNOW WHERE OR WHEN. SO TO EVERYBODY- WHEN YOU SEE YOUR MOMMA, DADDY, BROTHER, OR ANY OTHER FAMILY MEMBER, GIVE THEM A HUG OR A KISS. TELL THEM YOU LOVE THEM. TRY NOT TO BE SO WRAPPED UP IN YOURSELF THAT YOU DON'T GET TO SEE OR EVEN SPEAK TO YOUR RELATIVES ON A REGULAR. IT DOES'NT HURT TIL IT HIT'S HOME. MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU HOMIE. STAY CLOSE TO YOUR FAMILY SO THAT YALL CAN TRY TO OVERCOME THE PAIN :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...



DAMN I'M VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS , MAY HE R.I.P.


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT RIP JORGE :angel:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

may he rest in peace carnal, prayers go out to you and youre Family always homie :angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SORRY 2 HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS !!!!!!. R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAY HE REST IN PEACE ...


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

DANG TRUUCHA, SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS. I CAN NOT EVEN BEGIN TO IMAGINE WHAT IT WOULD BE LIKE TO LOSE A PART OF YOU. I SAY THIS BECAUSE TO LOSE A LOVED ONE IS LIKE LOSING A PIECE OF YOURSELF. ESPECIALLY ONE YOU GREW UP WITH AND SHARED MANY GOOD TIMES, LIFE SECRETS, HOME, CLOTHES, ETC. MAY THE LORD EXTEND HIS WARMTH TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN THIS GREAT TIME OF NEED AS ALL OF OUR PRAYERS ARE HEARD. REMEMBER, HE IS ONLY GONE FROM THE PHYSICAL PART OF THIS WORLD BUT HE SHALL REMAIN WITH YOU ALL EVERY DAY OF YOUR LIVES. I IMAGINE THAT HE WAS A GREAT GUY AND VERY LOVED OR THE LORD WOULD NOT CALL ON HIM AT SUCH A YOUNG AGE.....GOD BLESS AND MAY HE FOREVER REST IN ETERNAL PEACE


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

im sorry man

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 13 2007, 11:54 AM~7683719
> *My condolences to you and your familia Truucha. My Tio passed away from a heart attack yesterday morning and it shocked us all.
> *


IM SORRY FOR BOTH OF YOUR LOSSES, TRUUCHA AND PURPL7DUECE, MAY YOUR BROTHER AND TIO REST IN PEACE
WE'VE LOST ALOT OF PEOPLE THE LAST FEW WEEKS, GOD BLESS THEM ALL AND CALL YOUR RELATIVES TO TELL THEM YOU LOVE THEM CUZ THATS ALL IT TAKES IS TO FALL ASLEEP AND THE ARE GONE RIGHT BEFORE OUR VERY OWN EYES, 

GOD BLESS GUYS :angel:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss truucha, rip. my condolences go out from my family to yours. may god bless you in this time of need


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Sorry about the loss of your brother truucha. My prayers are for you, and your familia, especially your MOTHER. May God grant him eternal Rest & peace, and may God strengthen, and console you all.


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

hermano, from everyone in AZ and Phearless Records, Your brother will be in all of our prayers...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

PRAYER'S GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY......SORRY FOR THE LOSS TRUUCHA..



R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

R I P


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Truucha. So young. :angel: :tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MESSAGE OF THGE DAY

"THY WILL BE DONE"

"FATHER,IF IT IS YOUR WILL,TAKE THIS CUP AWAY FROM ME;NEVERTHELESS NOT MY WILL,BUT YOURS,BE DONE". LUKE 22:42 AMEN 

SORRY TO HEAR THAT TRUUCHA THE LORD IS TAKIN HIS PEOPLE TO A BETTER PLACE.


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

rip


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2007, 11:03 AM~7683766
> *ALL THE KIND WORDS IN THE WORLD CAN'T BRING BACK A LOVED ONE.  ESPECIALLY IF YOU'RE CLOSE TO THEM.  IT'S JUST HARD.  WE HOPE TIME WILL HEAL THE HURT.  BUT SOMETIMES THAT COULD TAKE FOREVER.  ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY AND BRING THE FAMILY CLOSER TOGETHER.  HE WAS SO YOUNG.  IT GOES TO SHOW, YOU NEVER KNOW WHERE OR WHEN.  SO TO EVERYBODY- WHEN YOU SEE YOUR MOMMA, DADDY, BROTHER, OR ANY OTHER FAMILY MEMBER, GIVE THEM A HUG OR A KISS.  TELL THEM YOU LOVE THEM.  TRY NOT TO BE SO WRAPPED UP IN YOURSELF THAT YOU DON'T GET TO SEE OR EVEN SPEAK TO YOUR RELATIVES ON A REGULAR.  IT DOES'NT HURT TIL IT HIT'S HOME.  MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU HOMIE.  STAY CLOSE TO YOUR FAMILY SO THAT YALL CAN TRY TO OVERCOME THE PAIN :angel:
> *


Couldnt say it anyway better. Keep your head bro. You and your family will be in our prayers
:angel: :angel:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:angel: Que en paz descanze  I know you'll be hurting for a while, but he is in a better place now, bro...


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your lost our prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your losss, may he rest in paradise.

:tears:

:angel:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

My prayers go to you and family.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

rip


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS.. MAY HE ( RIDE IN PEACE ) WITH LIL EDDIE! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my condulences go out to you truucha and your family.may god give you and your family the strength through these hard times.i will say a prayer for you


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

R.I.P.

sorry for your loss homie.

:angel:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:tears: may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry for your loss.

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

R.I.P. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that homie, i remember chattin with him at a hop a wile back.

stay up.
he's in a better place.

r.i.p


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry for your loss homie..... :tears: :angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Truucha, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. You & your family are in our prayers. Please let me know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*I CONSIDER MYSELF VERY FORTUNATE TO OF NOT LOST ANYONE THAT CLOSE TO ME AS A BROTHER. I DONT DEAL WITH DEATH GOOD ITS LIKE MY BRAIN WONT REGISTER IT. I WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THE BEST AND IM SURE HES PUTTING A GOLDEN CHARIOT ON THE BUMPER RIGHT NOW. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: RIP*


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

*My condolences go out to you and yours...... RIP* :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Apr 13 2007, 03:01 PM~7684494
> *My condolences go out to you and yours...... RIP :tears:
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

sorry for the loss homie, you need anything PM me.


:angel:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

God Bless you and your family. May he R.I.P


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

R.I.P. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU TRUUCHA


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sorry to hear of your loss ,thoughts and prayers go out from all in the uk


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN THIS SHIT IS CRAZY !!!!!!!!!SORRY CUZZO.. ILL KEP YA FAM BAM IN PRAYERS.. I GOT HIM ON SOME FOOTAGE GIVIVNG A TRUUCHA SHOT OUT.....
STAY STRONG HE'SIN A BETTER PLACE....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


AAW TRUUCHA!!!!!!!!! JORGE WAS COOL!!!!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!! SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO.!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry about your loss Truucha. Dam 27 years old! hes was young as hell!! Your Family will be in our Prayers from Por Vida C.C Detroit MI :tears: :angel:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss Trucha.....tears:....Our prayers go out to You and Your Family..........May He REST IN PEACE.....From All of us here at TEAM C&L....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry for ur loss
rip


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

damn that sucks,,,,,,i met your brother a few times,,,,,,,,,,may he rest in peace


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SORRY 2 HEAR BOUT YOUR BRO, MAY HE RIP :angel:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

IM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS... I WILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IM MY PRAYERS... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP... STAY STRONG... I KNOW IT IS HARD TO LOSS SOMEONE WHO A BIG PART OF YOUR LIFE.. JUST REMEMBER THAT ALL THE GREAT TIME AND MEMORIES YOU HAVE.... KEEP HIM CLOSE TO YOU IN YOUR HEART.... NO WORDS ANYONE CAN SAY TO MAKE THE PAIN GO AWAY... JUST KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND KEEP FAITH ... MY HE REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

RIP


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

RIP. GOD BLESS!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Brent just called me with the news. 
My family will be praying for you and your family man!

Brandon


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss bro .... may he rest in peace .... 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

condolences from our family to yours .. may he r.i.p .. if you need any thing homie hit me up


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

damn homie, so young, may he rest in peace


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry for your lose.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Life is so short! May he Rest IN PEACE! MY prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOD BE WITH HIM REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

sorry to hear about ur bro..may he rest in peace.... prayers go out to you and your family ...

:angel:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry to hear about your brother homie my familys prayers are with you


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your lose. I hope your family is ok.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OUR CONDOLENCES ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS.

27 SEEMS TO BE A BAD AGE....JANIS JOPLIN, JIM MORRISON AND JIMI HENDRIX ALL PASSED AT 27. I'M 27 

STAY STRONG FOR YOUR PARENTS AND FAMILY TRUUCHA.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SORRY FOR THE LOSS HOMIE......KEEP THAT HEAD UP....YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA NEED TO KEEP YOUR HEADS UP EVEN THOUGH IT'S REALLY HARD....HE'S IN HEAVEN HOMIE RESTING.....MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILA
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sleepy526 (Jul 18, 2005)

im sorry for ur loss homes 














side note- all of yall have the shittiest speeling


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

sorry for your loss...may he RIP


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:angel:








:angel: 

NUESTRAS ORACIONES ESTAN CON TU FAMILIA.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that bro RIP :angel:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Que descanse en paz y mi pesame para ti y tu familia de todos nosotros.......L.A. CARTEL


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sorry to hear the news Truucha - I lost my brother when he was 18 - my only advice is to keep all the good memories fresh in your mind - and your bro will live forever


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*On behalf of TECHNIQUES MEMBERS World Wide our prayers are with you and your family at this time. May God be with you at this time of need Homie.* :tears: :angel:


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

HEY TRUUCHA I BEEN CALLING YOU DOGG, YOU KNOW WAS UP UP WITH US IF YOU NEED ANYTHING THAT WE CAN HELP YOU WITH JUST HIT ME UP FOOL YA SABES QUE CUENTAS CON MIGO!! EL PESAME MAS SINCERO PA TU FAMILY!!!


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss homie...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Sorry Truucha.. My condolences
RIP homie..keep you head up


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats some really sad news 


r.i.p. jorge


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sorry to hear that bro our prayers are with u and ur familia


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

in times like these we must seek the Lord, He alone, is the one that can give us true comfort. sorry about your brother, homeboy, keep your head up.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry to hear about your bro rip from the luxurious cc


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn homie I'm really sorry about your loss,I know how it feels like to lose a carnal, My prayers go out to your carnal & your familia homie.May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry to hear about your brother :tears: first lil eddie and now your brother.... there both together in heaven :angel:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

man sorry about ur loss bro , from the whole ryderz crew!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

RIP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

sorry to hear that brother


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sorry for your lost truucha keep your head up doggy 
may your carnal r.i.p :angel:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

For what its worth, you know you have us here on LIL for support. It will be allright soon.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

May he rest in peace from viejitos


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

May your brother Rest In Peace, its hard to lose a loved one in the family especially so from one day to the next. I lost both my parents due to Cancer, I will be praying for you and your family. From your brothers in Christ all the way in Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry for your loss Truucha... I can never imagine losing my brother..

Que descanse en paz homie... :angel:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Could not even imagine how your feeling, RIP Jorge.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

R.I.P angel: :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

May God and Jesus be there to comfort you and your family during this tragic time. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

that's one of the sadest thing that could happen to anyone.He was one cool madafuker with all respect.RIP.to your brother Truucha.You know our num.if you need anything we can help you.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry two here bout your bro homie may he Rest In Peace.
from: Chicago Majestics :angel:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss homie, may your brother rest in peace....... :angel:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

We are sad to hear about your loss, our prayers will go out for you and your family.

Sincerely,

Your Homies the PHOENIX RIDERZ.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ TU CARNAL TRUUCHA !! RIP.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

*:tears: :tears: Damn homie, may ur bro REST IN PEACE this is Qube from Dallas Tx. :tears: :tears: *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

my condolences Truucha.... :tears: :angel:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE.. :angel:


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

MI GRAN PESAME PARA TODA SU FAMILIA , Y QUE DIOS LO TENGA EN SU GLORIA. YO SE QUE SE SIENTE GACHO.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

My prayers to you & your familia :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

dammm iam sorry to hear that ,he was so yung ,truucha my condolences an may he r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*SORRY TO HERE THAT FOLKS FOR REAL, LIKE ALOT OF OTHERS HAVE SAID ALREDY ..I CANT IMAGE LOOSING MY BROTHER
HE'S IN A BETTER PLACE DERTY...STAY STRONG FOR THE REST OF YOUR FAMILY*

RIP JORGE


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR FOR YOUR LOOSE, YOUR FAMILY WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS, MAY HE REST IN PEACE FROM ALL OF ROLLERS ONLY MINNESOTA CHAPTER. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be praying for you homie, R.I.P.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

GOD BLESS....... :angel: :tears:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SORRY TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS....SO YOUNG...IVE LOST LOVE ONES ALSO...IM FEELIN UR PAIN...KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE!*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

HE LIVES IN ALL OF US, HE IS ETERNAL :angel:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

May your brother R.I.P.........keep your head up homie! :tears: :angel:


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry to hear about your bro truucha may he rest in peace now dios lo bendiga :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry to hear about the sad news.. may he rest in piece..


I’m Free

Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
I'm following the path God has laid you see.
I took His hand when I heard Him call,
I turned my back and left it all.

I could not stay another day.
To laugh, to love, to work or play.
Tasks left undone must stay that way.
I found that peace at the close of the day.

If my parting has left a void.
Then fill it with remembered joys.
A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss, 
Oh yes these things I too will miss.

Be not burdened with times of sorrow, 
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
My life’s been full. I savored much.
Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.

Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
God wanted me now; He set me free!


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

my sincere condolences, may he r.i.p :angel:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

prayers going out to you and your family.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 12:38 PM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


DANM HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT CARNAL.BE STRONG BRO YOU HELPED OUT ALOT OF US AND WE WILL BE THERE FOR YOU HOMIE.SHIT THIS SUCKS BRO.I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL CARNAL.COUNT ON ME FOR ANYTHING HOMIE.DAMN HARD TO BELIEVE HOMIE.IT ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD BRO BUT YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE.SORRY AGAIN AND MY CONDOLISENCE TO YOU AND THE FAM CARNAL


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

MAY YOUR CARNAL RIP,MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

may he rest in peace .. 

tommorrow we are going to the cemetary, it been one year since we lost a loved one .. your brother will be in our prayers too 

much love truucha!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OUR THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU, LIFE IS SO UNPREDICTIBLE- JUST WHEN THINGS ARE GOING SO GOOD TRADEGY STRIKES. MY BEST TO YOUR FAMILY AS WELL BIG DOG. NOTHING HARDER THEN LOSING A SISTER OR BROTHER, I HAVE BEEN THERE.... I DONT KNOW WHAT I CAN OFFER BUT I AM HERE FOR YOU.

PEACE


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

sorry to hear that.... may he...r.i.p :angel:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Damn sorry to hear the news. My condolences go out to you and your family. Keep your head up and stay strong homie. Goes to show how precious life really is which some of us take for granted. May your brother R.I.P.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

may your brother rest in peace. Truucha you have been there for me and opened many doors for me...thank you if you need a friend you have my number please call


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

SORRY 2 HEAR THAT HOMMIE MAY JORGE REST IN PEACE :angel: 

DAM HOMMIE LIFE HAS ITS WAY MY SON PASSED AWAY 4/13/06 ITS BEEN A YEAR NOW AND STILL MY PAIN COMES AND GOES ALL I CAN DO IS THINK OF THE MOMENTS AND THANK GOD 4 DA TIME WE WERE ABLE 2 HAVE THEM JUST REMEMBER THAT WE WILL MEET AGAIN WITH OUR LOVED ONES MAY THEY BOTH REST IN PEACE :angel: 










''HAPPY B-DAY 2 MY SON LIL JESSE''

IF U NEED A FRIEND GET AT ME


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that homie.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF THE GOOD TIMES OC FAMILY OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ON THE LOSS OF YOUR BROTHER .MY HE R.I.P WITH OUR LORD IN HEAVEN . :angel:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

DAMM HE IS A COOL PERSON I CANT BELIEVE IT TRUUCHA YOUR CARNALE TREATED ME WITH MUCH RESPECT WHEN I STOPPED BY THE BOOTH AT THE SHOWS MAN HE WILL BE IN MY FAMILIES PRAYERS HOMIE SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS TRUUCHA


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

R.I.P. PRIMO :angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

On behalf of the Gangs To Grace Car Club and Ministry, our thought and prayer are with you and your family. If there is anything we can do, Just Ask....

RIP Jorge!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry 4 your loss Truucha.... RIP from Toronto ...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry homie, RIP.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 14 2007, 02:17 AM~7688164
> *On behalf of the Gangs To Grace Car Club and Ministry, our thought and prayer are with you and your family.  If there is anything we can do, Just Ask....
> 
> RIP Jorge!!
> *


  good looking out my brother


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man!  Truucha Sorry to hear the bad News! If there is anything I can do to help you got my number! :yessad:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:angel: RIP


----------



## GROUPETHOLEGY (Apr 14, 2007)

:angel: He's in a better world. RIP


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry for your loss... 

Ride in Peace


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry to hear bad news but you now that your brother is in a better place. QUE ESTE CON DIOS. your brother will be in my prayer tonigh.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

dammm, thats so sad.........i dont know what i would do if i lost my bro.

saying prayers for you and your familia homie.


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry about the loss,may he rest in peace.


----------



## DALLAS 65 (Aug 3, 2006)

May he rest in Peace. Prayers to you and your family..

Royal Image
Dallas, TX


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

THE LORDS WAYS ARE NOT ALWAYS UNDERSTUUD BY US. HE MAY HAVE TAKEN
AWAY ONE OF YOUR BROTHERS BUT YOU STILL GOT ME. JORGE IS IN A BETTER
PLACE NOW, BUT NEVER LEAVING OUR HEARTS. 


:angel: :angel: TO THE TOP :angel: :angel:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS HOMIE....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP & BE STRONG FOR YOUR MOTHER HOMIE, MUCH LOVE FROM YOUR OTHER BROTHERS COLDBLOOED RIDAZ....


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry about your lost your brother is real kool will miss him anything you need i"m down the street always koolaid.


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

sorry to hear that homie....R.I.P. Jorge


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MAY THE LORD GIVE YOU ,YOUR MOTHER ,YOUR LITTLE DAUGHTER AND THE REST OF YOUR FAMILY THE STRENGHT THE DEAL WITH THE LOSE OF SOMEONE SPECIAL ......YOUR BROTHER IS STILL HERE WITH YOU IN SPIRIT,JUST NOT IN BODY..YOU CAN ALWAY TALK TO HIM,BUT YOU WONT BE ABLE TO HEAR HIM TALKING TO YOU...

MAY THE MIGHTY LORD BLESS YOU TRUCCHA....!!!!!!!!!

YOU STILL HAVE YOUR LAY IT LOW BROTHER TO HELP YOU IF YOU NEED US..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry to hear about your lose RIP :angel:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 87WAYS (Jul 27, 2006)

*I am so sorry for your loss. May he R.I.P. My thoughts and Prayers, for you and Your Family. 
Flores Family
El Paso Tx.*


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Prayers from my family to yours! Sorry for your loss. :angel: I Hope hes hitting switches in the clouds. RIP


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

RIP


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

ur family is in our prayers truucha sorry for ur loss ..... r.i.p to your bro


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

despensa trucha my heart and prayers go out to you and your family may he reast in peace


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

RIP, :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

RIP


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm sorry for your loss truucha my heart and prayors got out to your entire family homie R.I.P JORGE


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

our prayers and thoughts are there for you on your time of loss truucha.

from outkast lowriders in detroit.


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

HEY TRUUCHA SO SORRY FOR UR LOSS OUR PRAYERS AND CONDOLENCES ARE WITH U AND UR FAMILY MAY YOUR BRO R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: "DOWN LOW CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS" & FAMILY


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

RIP bro


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss our condolences go out to you and your family. Call us if you need anything Truucha.

Respectfully 
 Team Pro Hopper


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

So sorry to here about your bro he is in heaven now looking after u all now my prayers are to u and your family. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR BRO TRUUCHA. :angel:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

27? That's a real drag, I'm sorry for your loss Truucha.


----------



## fo-sho sixfo (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. May he R.I.P.


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

RIP TO THE BIG HOMIE LAYIN IT LOW IN HEAVEN


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

sorry to hear that bro....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, MAY GOD BE WITH U. OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE THERE FOR UR HARD TIMES. MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

R.I.P. sorry to hear about that...


----------



## CLASSIC 92 (Mar 20, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


sorry to hear I know its hard a year ago lost my 3 year old daughter seven months later my mother in law one month later my friend at 21 killed himself then two month later my other friend lou from the club die.. so I know how u feeling.. stay strong bro..


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family bro, I dont know what I would do if that happened to me... best wishes bro. sorry to hear about it....... :angel:


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear that truucha you and your family will be in our prayers


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

I feel your pain, I lost my mom not that long ago. Keep your head up. GOD has a plan for all of us, even though we dont no and cant understand, our love ones that pass get all the answers. My MOM and your brother and a many others are resting in peace while I'm writing this letter of condolences. I dont know you, but you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS  MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:angel: QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ HOMIE :angel:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ahhh bro, Sorry 

i could never imagine something like this happening to me 
must be the worst thing ever 


NEVER FORGET 
MAY HE REST IN PEACE 

God Bless you and your family


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS......OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOURS....... MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WONDER HOW'S HE DOING ANYBODY GET IN TOUCH WITH TRUUCHA?


HOPEFULLY HIS FAMILIA IS STAYING STRONG IN THIS TIME OF NEED


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry to hear that truucha, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

:angel: Sorry to hear of your loss...Our condolences from the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS!! :angel:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loss Truucha...my condolences and prayers are with you...may he rest in peace.


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. May he Rest In Peace, keep your head up and be strong!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

LIFE IS TOO SHORT.....THATS WHY PEOPLE NEED TO CHERISH IT EVERYDAY...MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP...MAY YOUR BRO REST IN PEACE....


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN TRUUCHA, CAN'T IMAGINE THE PAIN YOU'RE FEELING RIGHT NOW!! ON BEHALF OF ALL THE ST.LOUIS CLUBS AND FELLOW RIDERS, OUR CONDOLENCES ARE SENT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. HE'S IN A BETTER PLACE NOW STAY STRONG FOR THE FAMILY.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BRO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS DE PARTE DE UCE WEST TEXAS :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

R.I.P. Jorge . I know it hurts but try to stay strong.I lost my brother before. Jorge and your family will be in my prayers. :angel:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR CARNAL TRUUCHA. OUR CONDOLENCES TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


I'M SORRY 2 HEAR THAT!!! I'LL KEEP U N UR FAMILY N MY PRAYERS!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn sorry to hear about that.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P SORRY FOR YOUR LOST! FROM SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB Y EL 40


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS THRUCHA! R.I.P JORGE
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:angel: r.i.p


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry to hear the bad news my prayers go out to youre family :angel:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:angel: 


que dezcanse en paz..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you going to have an open memorial or privite.... I am sure a few of us would like to pay our respects....

Keep your head up Homie!!


----------



## regal 187 (Nov 24, 2006)

r.i.p :angel: :angel:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss  R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

im sorry for your lost.. i Know wat you goin threw as i lost my lil bro just a month ago....may he rest in peace


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to here about your brother, may he rest in peace
just remember keep your head up Truucha.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

MAY YOUR BROTHER R.I.P. OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY... GOODTIMES C.C. SFV


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My condolences. You & your family will be in my prayers. Jae


----------



## SixTreDippa313 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that truucha may he rest in peace 
GOD BLESS.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Sorry about your brother homie. May he rest in peace......and truucha, hold ya head homie.*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry for your loss homie may your brother rest in peace.I know nothing i can say will make the pain go away.Just remember the love you have for him will be with you forever,so his memory will also be there forever.Me and my brother are tight also so i can't imagine the pain you are going though,just remember you have alot of homies in your corner bro,if there is anything we can do just let us know.You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

man i use to see him at the booth all the time...we would get u buy more and more...sorry to hear your loss...R.I.P.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMIE KEEP UR HEAD UP, HE'S IN A BETTER PLACE.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P. to the big homie hes lowriding in a better place my prayers go out to you and the family


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry to hear about your brother , may he rest in peace


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.
R.I.P


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

SORRY BOUT YOUR BROTHER KEEP YOUR HEAD UP FROM THE NEB BOYS AND MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

HEY TRUUCHA SORRY ABOUT UR LOST HOMIE MAY UR BROTHER R.I.P GOD BLESS U AND YOUR 
FAMILY............BCR


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

sorry Truucha....may your brother RIP. If you need me call me bro...


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

R.I.P Sorry for your loss Truucha


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my condolences go out to you and your family..your brother is in a better place now.. :angel:


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

MAY GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :angel: :angel:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

~R~I~P~


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel: CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that truucha!!

RIP For ur Bro


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


Truucha - damn Im so sorry to hear about ur bro,man...He was too young!May he rest in peice. :tears: :angel: R.I.P. JORGE :angel: :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 16 2007, 08:59 PM~7708085
> *Sorry for your loss homie may your brother rest in peace.I know nothing i can say will make the pain go away.Just remember the love you have for him will be with you forever,so his memory will also be there forever.Me and my brother are tight also so i can't imagine the pain you are going though,just remember you have alot of homies in your corner bro,if there is anything we can do just let us know.You and your family are in our prayers.
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY TRUUCHA OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE FROM THE "GOODTIMES" CHAPTER IN COLORADO!! STAY UP HOMIE AND MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

REST IN PEACE....


----------



## tw1nky (Nov 8, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE LOSS ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry for your loss homie


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

my grandma passed on the 18th homie sorry to hear about your bro.to you & yours may they rest in peace :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 13 2007, 12:38 PM~7683625
> *MY BROTHER JORGE PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING, MY MOTHER CALLED ME AROUND 5 AM TELLING ME MY BROTHER DID NOT WANT TO WAKE UP, SO I RAN DOWN STAIRS AN MY BROTHER WAS LAYING ON HIS BED,,,,
> 
> I TRYED CPR BUT WHEN THE FIRE DEPT. SHOWED UP THEY TOLD ME HE HAD ALREADY PASSED AWAY !! HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD,,,,
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that Truucha. It breaks my heart to hear about someone our age passing away. Take care man, and keep your head up


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry to here about you loss Trucha we will keep him in our Thoughts and Prayers.
On behalf of STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB our condolences go out to you and your family...

MAY HE REST IN PEACE.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't even know what to say... you're in our thoughts. Hope you and your family can be there for each other during this time.  :angel:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

"Pour out a lil' licquor",May he Ride in Paradise...


----------

